# HELP. charcoal grill roasting a boneless leg-o-lamb?



## boomchakabowwow (Sep 19, 2013)

my MIL is throwing a back to school party for her nieces. all college kids.

the rub? it is at my house, and i am doing all the cooking. hehe. whatever, i'm happy to apply heat to food for her. she is even providing the menu.

i read it. my grilled garlic-ginger chicken wings..CHECK!
grilled head-on shrimp..CHECK!

lamb roast! che..wait, wut?

i got a game plan. i am gonna open it up..season it all over salt pepper and let it fridge up over night. then the next morning..do a hoisin sauce, green onion, star anise rub on the inside (riff on chinese roast duck flavors) ..roll it up, tie it..sear it on direct heat. then set it on indirect heat over a disposable alum pan filled with water..and cook it for...........gah! any ball park number in time? i'll jab a probe in it so i dont overcook. 135? 140?. let it rest, i know. but i dont know what time to start the thing. i looked on the web..and tyler F, said 30 minutes. sure, MIL's nieces are not wolves. i need better than raw. 

any ball park time i can shoot for? figure a 5lb roast.

i know there are variables..like my coal fire heat. surely a wildcard.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 19, 2013)

Boom, Do you have a way to Sous Vide it? 

Take a look at some Barbacoa recipes. Pic's below are not Sous Vide but thats how I would do it now.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Sep 19, 2013)

negative.

that looks freaking good!! wish you were my neighbor.


----------



## daveb (Sep 19, 2013)

130F is magic temp for me with lamb. Have butcher butterfly it (or do yourself). Season liberally w oilive oil, spice/herbs of choice, grill like a thick steak, pull at 130, let rest. Let rest some more. Slice and serve.

At 125 it will be a bloody mess. At 140 it will taste like shoes. I've had both...


----------



## 77kath (Sep 19, 2013)

I agree with the butterfly concept. Better chance of getting consistent heat on all parts of that very irregular piece of meat..


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 19, 2013)

lus1:



daveb said:


> 130F is magic temp for me with lamb. Have butcher butterfly it (or do yourself). Season liberally w oilive oil, spice/herbs of choice, grill like a thick steak, pull at 130, let rest. Let rest some more. Slice and serve.


----------



## Mrmnms (Sep 19, 2013)

You can grill roast a 5 pound leg of lamb in 45 minutes for sure. Butterfly it, flatten it a little and then do what you want. If I was doing for myself, I'd pull it at 130. For others, 135. Leg of lamb for college girls. Hmmm. Who would have thought.


----------



## Kyle (Sep 20, 2013)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Boom, Do you have a way to Sous Vide it?
> 
> Take a look at some Barbacoa recipes. Pic's below are not Sous Vide but thats how I would do it now.
> 
> ...



That looks amazing. Whats in the dutch oven, is it just to catch drippings and add moisture to the cooking area? Did you cook it direct at all or did it sit over the pot the whole time? Was it cooked open the whole time or did you cover it with some type of lid? I'm always intrigued by makeshift grills/cooks like this. So cool.


----------



## swarth (Sep 20, 2013)

Throw some pecan on the fire.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Sep 20, 2013)

thanks for the comments.

i was hoping to NOT butterfly it. it just seems like a big "steak" at that point. i wanted to have a dramatic roast to pull out..

and a roast i can do early, let it rest while i quick grill the rest of the stuff over a fresh bed of coals. if i butterfly it, i have to cook it closer to the rest of the stuff, and i really start testing my time-management skills..(i have none).


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 20, 2013)

Kyle, I moist-roast it in the smoker (no smoke) over a vegetable stock. As Dave said, pull at 128-130, rest 30 min covered, I sliced it with the bone. It was not pink but very soft tender. Personally, I prefer to cook meats on the bone. Unless is a ballontine chix of course ;-) 




Kyle said:


> That looks amazing. Whats in the dutch oven, is it just to catch drippings and add moisture to the cooking area? Did you cook it direct at all or did it sit over the pot the whole time? Was it cooked open the whole time or did you cover it with some type of lid? I'm always intrigued by makeshift grills/cooks like this. So cool.


----------

